
Why I Think Elm Is the Future of Front End Development - baristaGeek
https://medium.com/@rgoomar/why-i-think-elm-is-the-future-of-front-end-development-21e9b091fa05
======
malloryerik
This would all be magnified greatly if Elm Native were solidly production-
ready.

[https://github.com/ohanhi/elm-native-ui](https://github.com/ohanhi/elm-
native-ui)

[https://robots.thoughtbot.com/elm-native-ui-in-
production](https://robots.thoughtbot.com/elm-native-ui-in-production)

